# Firearms and Shooting > Shooting >  Keeping New Zealand safe. one sheep at a time!

## Sasquatch

Glad he had his "assault rifle" to stop this uhhhh.... threat. It gave him no option apparently?

To be fair i know he's got a job to do and all the rest, but seriously dude, some better training wouldn't go a miss.

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=332_1406356527

----------


## 7mmwsm

Would have been a lot easier to open the gate and chase it through.

----------


## oneshot

nothing wrong with what he did, what better training  would he require? I have seen a car completely written off from hitting a sheep and the driver just about killed in the process.

----------


## Sasquatch

> what better training would he require?


By not _trying_ to shoot a sheep with an AR on SH1 would be a good start.

----------


## Gapped axe

I thought he did well, as well as dealing with retard rubber neckers

----------


## gimp

Well I'm sure the NZ police would be stoked if an "ordinary civilian" smoked someone's escaped sheep on the side of a public road with an AR

What a hero

----------


## Sasquatch

@gimp, gold. Well said

----------


## stub

he just wanted to play with his assault rifle best option would have been get cameraman to open gate and chase him in if that didn't work then shoot the cunt

----------


## stumpy

just a rifle ....... no need for the "a" word

----------


## stumpy

> chase him in if that didn't work then shoot the cunt


the camera man or the sheep?

----------


## faregame

at least he got it with 1 shot (remember a dog from a few years ago....

----------


## Tahr

Just a bloke doing his job the best he can.
He's neither a sheep farmer or a PR expert. Nor a gun nut or a trained marksman. He's just a country cop.

He did good. And I bet he doesn't trawl the internet looking at hunting vids and then criticizing them publicly.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gapped axe

I'm sure you would of been rapt if the sheep had hit your car carrying your family and it caused an accident

----------


## sneeze

This was on prime time free to air TV a year or so ago. 
I guess he shot it with an AR because it was a better option than the glock and that's all they are issued with.  After seeing the hue and cry resulting from police chases ending badly I can imagine the grief if it had run out again and caused an accident. 
 Police do a lot of things "ordinary civilians" shouldn't do.
 Its just a sheep.

----------


## smidey

good on him, job done

----------


## Gerbs

I'm on the coppers side - sheep are stupid stupid animals.
Kudos to him for dropping it with one shot too. 
Notice his trigger finger? Looks like he paid attention in class  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## PillowDribbler

He was talking to me just before he shot it.We were above the yards and i said i would go past it and it would go in the yards between us but when i hopped out he had come down past the yards so that was the outcome.

----------


## Natatale

Best result was achieved, could have been a disaster. I have a friend in Oz who is a wheelchair after hitting a sheep on his motorbike on a highway 15minutes out of Perth.

----------


## gimp

And yet hundreds of people manage to get them off the road every year without being a big man in a blue suit with a rifle, doing shit they'd arrest anyone else for in a heartbeat

----------


## smidey

> And yet hundreds of people manage to get them off the road every year without being a big man in a blue suit with a rifle, doing shit they'd arrest anyone else for in a heartbeat


Who you going to call if there's a big man, not in a blue uniform shooting things on your property?

Sent from my workbench

----------


## gimp

That's wildly irrelevant

----------


## smidey

No its not. They are specialists not some over confident member of the public with a fire arms licence. They have a different set of rules to follow than civilians and are the ones that civilians call when they need help. 

Sent from my workbench

----------


## nzfubz

> No its not. They are specialists


I would never put police, specialists and firearms in the same sentence Ever! 

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk

----------


## smidey

> I would never put police, specialists and firearms in the same sentence Ever! 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


All good, you can have your own opinion. 

Sent from my workbench

----------


## Maca49

Scariest thing I can think of is a traffic officer on patrol on the side of the road with a semi auto rifle! FFS he should have run it down with the patrol car. Why has he got that rifle in the boot of his car? Is Taihape really that bad?

----------


## BRADS

Taihape is that bad :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## stretch

> Is Taihape really that bad?


http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/ar...ectid=10693632


Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk

----------


## oneshot

> And yet hundreds of people manage to get them off the road every year without being a big man in a blue suit with a rifle, doing shit they'd arrest anyone else for in a heartbeat


uh actually no, I have shot a sheep on the side of the road as it had just been hit by a car and was badly hurt and going nuts running all over the road, I dropped it with my 357 then went and told the local cops what I did, the response I got was "cheers thanks for that you saved us coming out to do it"

----------


## 257weatherby

> Scariest thing I can think of is a traffic officer on patrol on the side of the road with a semi auto rifle! FFS he should have run it down with the patrol car. Why has he got that rifle in the boot of his car? Is Taihape really that bad?


YES!

----------


## Maca49

Wow where was the rifle on that occasion? Got to get your priorities sorted! Those guys were from Fielding?

----------


## gimp

> uh actually no, I have shot a sheep on the side of the road as it had just been hit by a car and was badly hurt and going nuts running all over the road, I dropped it with my 357 then went and told the local cops what I did, the response I got was "cheers thanks for that you saved us coming out to do it"



Slightly different to running around with an MSSA on the side of the road desperately keen to shoot an able-bodied animal. I doubt that'd go well.

----------


## Savage1

> And yet hundreds of people manage to get them off the road every year without being a big man in a blue suit with a rifle, doing shit they'd arrest anyone else for in a heartbeat


So what do you expect them to do in that situation?

Options:
-Shoot the sheep
-Continue chasing it around SH1 to get it into a paddock
-Run it down with the car (WTF  @Maca49 ?!)
-Leave it and wait a long time for animal control to come and shoot it

Remember this is SH1 not some back country road and you don't have anyone or dogs to help without endangering them. And public safety is the overriding priority.

What's safest for the public? (already waiting for the completely irrelevant highway shooting references)

I know I would have shot it, good backdrop and clear visibility all around. I thought he did a pretty good job, considering I used to be a farmer and have an interest in firearms, maybe your armchairs are more comfy than mine.

No  @gimp a member of the public wouldn't have been 'arrested in a heartbeat' for doing the same, I don't know where you get that silly idea from.

----------


## 7mmwsm

Bet anything you like he wouldn't have shot it if it was a horse. A horse is far more of a threat to public safety than a sheep.

----------


## Savage1

> Bet anything you like he wouldn't have shot it if it was a horse. A horse is far more of a threat to public safety than a sheep.


I'll take that bet, I've known of cows and horses to be shot in the same circumstances.

I'd be far more inclined to shoot it if it was a horse, they're unpredictable and far more dangerous.

----------


## stumpy

quick story , a few years ago , our fire truck was called to a car versus horse in makara (back of karori wgtn) the horse was hurt and crashing around , the cop who turned up had no firearm , one of the farmers had his .22 with him , .. cop got the farmer to shoot poor old trooper , horses get shot .... sheep get shot ... cows get shot ... never seen a llama get shot yet ....

----------


## PillowDribbler

Mangaweka side of the deviation.3 lanes.

----------


## Gapped axe

correct me if I'm wrong (which I'm shore some one will) but most police I car's carry a Bushmaster in the boot and a Glock inside the vehicle. I spend quite considerable time every year removing stock off a public open road for public safety, luckily for them and the cockie's I have 2 dogs.

----------


## stumpy

I could use my dog .... but its an ex race greyhound , and would either maul the sheep to death , or just piss off in to the distance at a high rate on knots

----------


## BRADS

I think they probably did the right thing but, I would of liked to see him try to get it in first.
When they first found the sheep it was standing in the gate, the camera man could of opened gate and stood back while cop backed down road, sheep would of gone down towards car as camera man opened gate and hero cop could of chased sheep back up and in gate.....

----------


## Natatale

> I think they probably did the right thing but, I would of liked to see him try to get it in first.
> When they first found the sheep it was standing in the gate, the camera man could of opened gate and stood back while cop backed down road, sheep would of gone down towards car as camera man opened gate and hero cop could of chased sheep back up and in gate.....


I get what your saying, but sheep don't work the way you want them ever !!!! Unless they are penned and or in a race and have NO choice but to go the way you want, they are f*ckn impossible animals to control.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> I think they probably did the right thing but, I would of liked to see him try to get it in first.
> When they first found the sheep it was standing in the gate, the camera man could of opened gate and stood back while cop backed down road, sheep would of gone down towards car as camera man opened gate and hero cop could of chased sheep back up and in gate.....


Way to sensible Brads.

----------


## Gapped axe

gate was probably locked, as they all should be that open on to the main roadway, I quess

----------


## Gapped axe

Hmm don't see a lock, so mine and the Farmers bad

----------


## BRADS

> I get what your saying, but sheep don't work the way you want them ever !!!! Unless they are penned and or in a race and have NO choice but to go the way you want, they are f*ckn impossible animals to control.


It was rather obvious imo that the sheep wanted to go through said gate. 
Sheep are easy as to control you just have to think ahead of them.
Still who cares sheep is dead end of story.

----------


## oneshot

> quick story , a few years ago , our fire truck was called to a car versus horse in makara (back of karori wgtn) the horse was hurt and crashing around , the cop who turned up had no firearm , one of the farmers had his .22 with him , .. cop got the farmer to shoot poor old trooper , horses get shot .... sheep get shot ... cows get shot ... never seen a llama get shot yet ....


Just hold on to hope, one day you will get to see a Llama being dropped, one day.

----------


## stumpy

I live to see a llama go down ..........maybe I could go hunt some wild kiamanawa llamas ..... get those cute horsey girls to come with me

----------


## Sasquatch

Remember folks there is generally more then just a camera man involved when it comes to a film crew. I'm sure if they _all_ wanted too, cop included, they most likely could have got that sheep across the fence.



But hey, atleast it made for good telly right?

----------


## Savage1

> Remember folks there is generally more then just a camera man involved when it comes to a film crew. I'm sure if they _all_ wanted too, cop included, they most likely could have got that sheep across the fence.
> 
> Attachment 38735
> 
> But hey, atleast it made for good telly right?


Sorry but there is only a single camera person in the cop shows, there is no room in the cop car for more.

----------


## kiwijames

> I get what your saying, but sheep don't work the way you want them ever !!!! Unless they are penned and or in a race and have NO choice but to go the way you want, they are f*ckn impossible animals to control.


Bro. You're talking to a guy who's farmed sheep all his life.

----------


## Gapped axe

agree with The Savage 1 fella, sometimes it is actually now for a safe result. $120 mutton for a priceless family???

----------


## Maca49

> Hmm don't see a lock, so mine and the Farmers bad


Could have shot the lock off with the glock? I believe shooting it made better TV gotta sell these programmes! :Wink:

----------


## Kscott

> Sorry but there is only a single camera person in the cop shows, there is no room in the cop car for more.


Yup. Those reality type Cops shows use a single cam op.

This thread is fucking stupid and pointless.

----------


## Gapped axe

com,on on Terry. Shooting locks off. Anyway Sika show, time to plan.

----------


## PillowDribbler

Im going with stumpy's plan

----------


## Maca49

> com,on on Terry. Shooting locks off. Anyway Sika show, time to plan.


Yep you piked out last year? What 3 months away?

----------


## Gibo

> Bro. You're talking to a guy who's farmed sheep all his life.


He is half sheep, other half disturbed  :Grin:

----------


## sneeze

> Bro. You're talking to a guy who's farmed sheep all his life.


And hes objecting to it getting shot? really?  :ORLY: 

 one sheep gets shot years ago and it runs five pages.   forums are strange places

----------


## 199p

> I get what your saying, but sheep don't work the way you want them ever !!!! Unless they are penned and or in a race and have NO choice but to go the way you want, they are f*ckn impossible animals to control.


Hahaha this is gold

----------


## Gapped axe

touche

----------


## JoshC

Jeeeezus what an amateur. Obviously not from the South Island. If he'd just taken his pants off, the sheep would run straight for the nearest tight gap in the fence and got its head stuck, game over. That might be classed as indecent exposure though...so fuk it, get the AR out. Hope he whipped the guts out and skinned it off camera!  :Grin:   :ORLY: 

Sheep aren't as dumb as people "think" (say) they are.  :Have A Nice Day: 

This footage is at least a year old, I'm pretty sure its already been on this forum.

----------


## sneeze

> Jeeeezus what an amateur. Obviously not from the South Island. If he'd just taken his pants off, the sheep would run straight for the nearest tight gap in the fence and got its head stuck, game over. That might be classed as indecent exposure though...so fuk it, get the AR out. Hope he whipped the guts out and skinned it off camera!  
> 
> Sheep aren't as dumb as people "think" (say) they are. 
> 
> This footage is at least a year old, I'm pretty sure its already been on this forum.


 If he took it to vet in north Otago he could have got a cause of death as a" dog attack".

----------


## 338 man

I emailed TVNZ right away and praised them for showing it. The more GUNS and SHOOTING the public see on tv the less of a minority us gun users seem to be

----------


## JoshC

Deer and horses are pretty nasty too. Seen the aftermath of both. One a fatality from hitting a horse. I know a guy who had a young stag end up in the passengers seat beside him. Wrote off his surf.

----------


## Ryan

Yeah and one doesn't necessarily need to even hit the animal for it to cause death or injury (e.g. swerving to avoid and hitting another car / flying off a cliff etc.)

----------


## craigc

What a great decision that cop made. Our families safety is a lot more important than some ones ewe.

Good shooting too, no pressure we're filming you...

----------


## Natatale

I see that a copper had a near miss this morning from death after hitting a steer on the road.
ANY livestock is too f*ckn dangerous just to be left to wander roads and highways.

----------


## erniec

Couple years ago wife and I on our road bike ran into a mob of heifers that had got out.
Happened 10 pm at night.
Not a great deal of fun.
But reckon if we had been in a car would have probably had one through the windscreen which would have been worse.
The problem today is the standard of fencing and stock security in general is heaps better than it used to be.
Electric fencing and hot wire help too.
And when they get out stock are unexpected.

----------


## Maca49

Bloody Farmers! Just a disgrace all the wild livestock on our roads :Wink:

----------


## Beetroot

I almost hit a young bull on the road a few at 5am one morning last week.
Another farming type gentleman stopped after he almost hit it too, we tried to herd it back through a gate but it wasn't keen on that and resorted to trying to charge me and then tanked off down the road. Don't know where it ended up going, but I know if someone had shot it would certainly not have complained.

I also had a close run in with 4 dairy cows on the same stretch of road, thankfully they were a pretty docile and were keen to get back into a paddock.

Needless to say, coming across cattle on the road is not fun and had I been in that same situation I would've shot the Ewe. Herding sheep in a paddock can be hard enough for  un-experienced folk, let alone on SH1.

----------


## GravelBen

Had a close call with a dark brown horse on SH1 one night, hard to see until you're already too close for comfort. Fortunately it seemed to know where it was going and buggered off over a fence heading away from the road.

----------


## dogmatix

I've come across a horse on SH2 at 10pm at night, luckily it was in a 70km zone, just before the 100km zone. Near Taneatua, so no surprise there.  :Yuush:

----------


## Gibo

I swerved a frog the other night, not many around these days  :Grin:  plenty of those moaning humans though ha ha ha

----------


## Toby

> I swerved a frog the other night, not many around these days  plenty of those moaning humans though ha ha ha


I try hit em. Fresh rains here then theres millions of them on the road

----------


## Gibo

> I try hit em. Fresh rains here then theres millions of them on the road


We used to see that, id say all the orchard spray has thinned em out. You will grow up one day killer  :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

Clean waters,full ponds frogs are plenty .....how do i fence the frogs in? :Grin:

----------


## stumpy

> Clean waters,full ponds frogs are plenty .....how do i fence the frogs in?


use smaller chainlink

----------


## Dundee

Horse this time......
"Motor Vehicle Crash - Truck v Horse - State Highway One, Foxton - Horowhenua - National Alerts"

22 July, 2015 At just after 9pm a horse from a nearby property ran onto State Highway One near Foxton. 

The horse was struck by a Ute and a truck killing it instantly. 

The Ute rolled causing moderate injuries to the driver. 

A third vehicle had to take evasive action causing it to collide with a power pole which brought power lines down trapping the driver in the car for over 2 hours until the scene could be made safe for the driver to be extracted. The drivers of the Ute and the car were taken to Palmerston North hospital in moderate conditions; the driver of the truck suffered no injuries.

----------


## Smartie

I hope those drivers thought about opening a gate before they decided to plow into the horse with their vehicles

----------


## res

About 20 years ago three family friends in two motorbikes hit a cow on the west coast-there funerals were the first I remember attending. 

I think the cop did the right thing

----------


## Yukon

A loose sheep on State Highway 1? I'm surprised it hadn't been kidnapped, raped, and murdered.

----------


## Dundee

> A loose sheep on State Highway 1? I'm surprised it hadn't been kidnapped, raped, and murdered.


Wrong Island :Thumbsup:

----------


## Yukon

> Wrong Island


I just assumed it was in the N.I.  :Grin:

----------


## Slug

Not about the sheep really. it's because he can.

----------


## Dundee

Now a cow in the streets of Whanganui 11 or 12 shots.

----------

